# FFIL fonts - how can I open and use them?



## ian27 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have been given an FFIL font called "lesline" that I MUST use on a current project. Unfortunately, I can not get this font to open or even preview with font book. 

What is the best way to open and use FFIL fonts?

Thank you.

Ian


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 4, 2005)

does the font work (can you select it?) by simply copying the font to your fonts folder? An ffil file might not be available through Font Book, but may work if you copy the font to the correct folder. Try to copy it to your user/Library/Fonts folder. Open the software you need to use, and check to see if the font is available in your fonts list.


----------



## bobw (Jan 5, 2005)

'FFIL' (Font File), this is a font suitcase, containing several display fonts or several True Type fonts.

 You could try using Font Finaglier


----------



## ian27 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hmm, this is really weird. I put the font in my fonts folder but still can't even preview it. When I put it in there I noticed that there are quite a lot of FFIL fonts in there and I can preview them without any problem. I wonder if the font is faulty? Is there anything else I can try?

Thank you. 

Ian


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2005)

It very well could be a damaged font.  Where did it come from, and did it work ok on the sender's machine?

Can you post the font itself, if it doesn't break any copyright or licensing agreements, so we can give it a try?


----------



## ian27 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah, I'm sure it does work on the sender's machine. I have attached it to this response.

Thank you.

Ian


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2005)

Something doesn't seem right.  The attachment is way too small to be a font -- I have a 4kb ZIP document that uncompresses to a zero-length file.  Either the attachment process didn't go right on here, or what you have is not a font.

Can you verify that the attachment you posted is in fact the true size of the file, and if not, you might need to ask the sender to send you the font again.  How did they send it to you?


----------



## bobw (Jan 5, 2005)

Zero k for me also.


----------



## ian27 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah, it seems to be a problem with the .zip compression, the font should be 16k file size. I've managed to compress and open it without any problems in .sit format but I can't attach .sit files to this forum.

Give me a little while to work something out.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2005)

You could always compress with StuffIt, then compress that archive into a ZIP, so you'd have something like "Lesline.sit.zip".


----------



## ian27 (Jan 5, 2005)

Ah-ha, good thinking! Here we go!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2005)

Ah -- a working font.  Good!

I tried it out -- added the font to SuitCase, activated it, then launched Macromedia FireWorks.  Selected the font in FireWorks, then tried to type with it -- instant crash.  Completely reproduceable.  100% of the time.

Looks like you've got a bad font on your hands.  If a font crashes one of my programs, I consider it a bad font.  Have any others here had similar experiences?


----------



## ian27 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for testing that out. I knew something was amiss, and hoped it just wasn't me going crazy. I'll have to get back to the company and find out how they got it to work for them. I'll keep you posted....

Ian


----------

